# How to get Saudi Police Clearance outside of Saudi.



## kmb_cuet (Feb 6, 2016)

Starting with greetings!
I am mechanical engineer by profession. I worked in Saudi Arabia from 19th June 2008 to 10th February, 2012. (3 year 7 month) Didn’t take any police clearance while leaving Saudi. I am in Oman right now, I can take Oman and my native country police clearance. 

My question:
Does Saudi PC is mandatory for Australian immigration if i shown other 2 countries PC? 
How to get Saudi PC from outside of Saudi?
I am really worried about Saudi police clearance will appreciate any feedback regarding this issue. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

kmb_cuet said:


> Starting with greetings!
> I am mechanical engineer by profession. I worked in Saudi Arabia from 19th June 2008 to 10th February, 2012. (3 year 7 month) Didn&#146;t take any police clearance while leaving Saudi. I am in Oman right now, I can take Oman and my native country police clearance.
> 
> My question:
> ...


Saudi Final Exit paper is your PCC for australia as you are outsider now. Saudi embassies and consulates do not deal in police clearance and DBIP knows this.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

yes it is mandatory and I have been asked for it by CO but am still inside KSA.


----------



## kmb_cuet (Feb 6, 2016)

spaniant said:


> Saudi Final Exit paper is your PCC for australia as you are outsider now. Saudi embassies and consulates do not deal in police clearance and DBIP knows this.


Dear Mr. Spaniant 
Thanks for your replay. Its really useful yet in my case i have not take any final exit , i took annual leave and got a good offer in Oman and accept it. Since than i am in Oman . I have my Saudi Iqama xerox copy and somehow manage Saudi employer employment certificates. Is that enough? Please advice.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kmb_cuet said:


> Dear Mr. Spaniant
> Thanks for your replay. Its really useful yet in my case i have not take any final exit , i took annual leave and got a good offer in Oman and accept it. Since than i am in Oman . I have my Saudi Iqama xerox copy and somehow manage Saudi employer employment certificates. Is that enough? Please advice.


can you get a letter of good conduct from your ex-Saudi employer?


----------



## kmb_cuet (Feb 6, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> can you get a letter of good conduct from your ex-Saudi employer?


Dear 
Can i have your email id please ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kmb_cuet said:


> Dear
> Can i have your email id please ?


I am not sure if the forum rules allow posting email addresses in public. I tried to PM you but apparently your account is new so I can't .....


----------



## kmb_cuet (Feb 6, 2016)

kmb_cuet said:


> Dear
> Can i have your email id please ?


I am really sorry, i was not aware that sharing email id is against forum rule. Apology for that. I am really in big trouble , my major work experience (3Y 7M) is in saudi arabia, i have got several Saudi Aramco projects approvals while doing my job there also get some reference letters from different managers along with company GM and admin manager. Every thing was good earlier however that company stopped business no more in operation hence not possible to collect any more new certificates from that employer because they are not exist. And in my passports there are no exit seal from saudia as i mention earlier i came for leave and don't go back. Lots of uncertainties. Pray for me plz.


----------



## shez_a (Aug 30, 2015)

kmb_cuet said:


> Starting with greetings!
> I am mechanical engineer by profession. I worked in Saudi Arabia from 19th June 2008 to 10th February, 2012. (3 year 7 month) Didn’t take any police clearance while leaving Saudi. I am in Oman right now, I can take Oman and my native country police clearance.
> 
> My question:
> ...


this article has detailed instructions on how to get a Saudi PCC while you are in or outside Saudi, if the link gets removed, pls PM me

Procedure to Get Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) during Stay in Saudi Arabia ~ Life in Saudi Arabia


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

kmb_cuet said:


> I am really sorry, i was not aware that sharing email id is against forum rule. Apology for that. I am really in big trouble , my major work experience (3Y 7M) is in saudi arabia, i have got several Saudi Aramco projects approvals while doing my job there also get some reference letters from different managers along with company GM and admin manager. Every thing was good earlier however that company stopped business no more in operation hence not possible to collect any more new certificates from that employer because they are not exist. And in my passports there are no exit seal from saudia as i mention earlier i came for leave and don't go back. Lots of uncertainties. Pray for me plz.


hi bro.. we have the same problem. Did you manage to solve this problem? if so, how? thanks


----------



## AliMaverick (Nov 25, 2016)

I got the PCC from Saudi Arabia one and a half years ago. My question is whether that PCC is still valid or do I need to get another PCC from Saudi Arabia?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

AliMaverick said:


> I got the PCC from Saudi Arabia one and a half years ago. My question is whether that PCC is still valid or do I need to get another PCC from Saudi Arabia?


well, Saudi Police certificate doesn't have any expiry date. When did you leave Saudi?? does it cover maximum duration of your stay in Saudi?? if yes I should be fine, however I cannot vouch for that. 

Otherwise, If you have permanently left Saudi you must be having final exit paper, show that letter and you wont need police letter.


----------



## Saleha (Jun 25, 2018)

I Lived in Saudia Arabia from 2010 -2014. Now I am applying for UK Tier 2 Employment visa and Needs Police Clearance certificate from Saudia.


I have got Final Exit on her passport and no one is available in Saudia to get PCC - Do I need Police clearance certificate or my final exit stamp is OK as PCC from saudia??


Please advise


Regards
Dr Saleha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saleha said:


> I Lived in Saudia Arabia from 2010 -2014. Now I am applying for UK Tier 2 Employment visa and Needs Police Clearance certificate from Saudia.
> 
> 
> I have got Final Exit on her passport and no one is available in Saudia to get PCC - Do I need Police clearance certificate or my final exit stamp is OK as PCC from saudia??
> ...


This is the Australian chapter

You need to ask in the UK chapter

Cheers


----------



## Saleha (Jun 25, 2018)

*Need Urgent Help please*



spaniant said:


> Saudi Final Exit paper is your PCC for australia as you are outsider now. Saudi embassies and consulates do not deal in police clearance and DBIP knows this.


Hi, 

Sorry, it is a UK Tier 2 (employment based work permit) related question....

I Lived in Saudia Arabia from 2010 -2014. Now I am applying for UK Tier 2 Employment visa from Pakistan and need Police Clearance certificate from Saudia.


I have got Final Exit on my passport and no one is available in Saudia to get PCC on my behalf - Do I need Police clearance certificate or my final exit stamp (as PCC from saudia) will be OK??

Does anyone has experience applying Tier 2 UK Visa with final stamp only or not with PCC from Saudia?


Please advise


Regards
Dr Saleha


----------



## sathiya (Dec 5, 2018)

*KSA PCC clearance for KSA work visit and business visa*

Hi All,

past 3 years before, I went to KSA based on work visit visa (3 timesx entry and exit and extension)and stayed upto 12+ months. For immigration to Canada. Should I apply PCC for Saudi arabia and what is the procedure for that. Please give the clarity of it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sathiya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> past 3 years before, I went to KSA based on work visit visa (3 timesx entry and exit and extension)and stayed upto 12+ months. For immigration to Canada. Should I apply PCC for Saudi arabia and what is the procedure for that. Please give the clarity of it.


Mate this is the Aussie forum section - you might have better luck posting on forums that discuss immigration to Canada.

If you read this thread, someone posted a link to a guide regarding how to get a KSA PCC - if you haven't already read it, perhaps that is a good starting point.


----------

